# How to config the xorg



## cnxhm (Jul 20, 2011)

hi guys,
i'm a newbie on FreeBSD.
my laptop is thinkpad x201i, i follow the handbook, have install FreeBSD
8.2 on it.
i find there must be some problem on the Xorg or the video card driver.

the problemes are:
1, on the firefox, when i look a long page, the page's slippage is very lag
2, use the mplayer play just a small resolving capability film, not 720p or 1080p, the mplayer will show "system slow to play"

and the X's cpu% is always high,especially make a big software int a xterm.

please help me,
which video card driver should i download and how config the xorg.

thx :e


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2011)

Handbook: 5.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2011)

Intel HD graphics...  could be not yet supported (see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852).

Could be a configuration error, but the configuration is not shown.


----------



## cnxhm (Jul 21, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Intel HD graphics...  could be not yet supported (see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852).
> 
> Could be a configuration error, but the configuration is not shown.



thx
Is there a scheduled plan for this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2011)

cnxhm said:
			
		

> thx
> Is there a scheduled plan for this problem?



Some people are reporting success with early versions of the code, but it's not in open testing yet.


----------

